# Looking for Germany riding pics



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Anyone do a ride there and take pics?


----------



## Dirk (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Jerk Chicken,
I'm from Hanover/ Germany...


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Ahh, very good! Do you have any pictures, or can take some in the future?


----------



## Dirk (Oct 28, 2005)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Ahh, very good! Do you have any pictures, or can take some in the future?


I will take some pics in the future, but of course you can find pictures here : 
www.mtb-news.de/fotos/


----------



## EHPhillips (Mar 29, 2005)

XC, DH or Dirt Jumps. I'm in Berlin.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

all, but mostly xc


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*lots of Southwestern stuff*



Jerk_Chicken said:


> Anyone do a ride there and take pics?


I lived there for a few years. I've got some online and offline. Let me know if you still want them and of what type.

Bruce


----------



## Bertman (Sep 21, 2005)

*Winterberg*



Jerk_Chicken said:


> Anyone do a ride there and take pics?


Hi Jerk Chicken,

In November 2005, I went to Winterberg Bikepark, nearby Köln. It's bikepark with a 6-Cross, a Fun Zone (with dirtjumps, wallride and other wooden constructions), a FreeCross and a DH-"Strecke"(DH-course).

There's a website, www.bikepark-winterberg.de I guess, but I will upload some personal pics when the upload function works again 

Bert


----------



## silent713 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Hey*



Jerk_Chicken said:


> all, but mostly xc


I ride a fair amount of xc stuff here in southwestern Germany. I dont have all that many pics that I have taken, but will try to make sure I remember my camera on the next outing (which might be today to get in one last snow ride)...

Ben


----------



## Kaba Klaus (Jul 20, 2005)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Anyone do a ride there and take pics?


Here some impressions from a tour in 2003. Starting point was in Mittenwald (close to Munich). Then we rode all the way to Italy. The thing to do these days in mountain biking Germany. Takes anywhere between 5 days to infinity. Or so you wish once you started. Oops I digress...

The pictures are from day one of the tour. Pictures 1 and 2 show the initial climb up to the Karwendelhaus. That is a small restaurant/pension as you can find them all over the Alps. Shelter and warm food when you need it the most. We only stayed long enough to thaw over a cup of tea. Then we rode on to the actuall pass (forgot the name, sorry).

We rode in mid/late September and had a spot of bad weather in the beginning. But after the first two days the sun came out and kept us company all the rest of the way.


----------

